# Naval Mine



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i'd love to see some fantasy scaped tanks that look good. most of the time, these sort of things just end up being gaudy


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't remember the name right now, but there were those older aquariums framed in metal.

I think this could look good in one of those.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

JRMott said:


> I can't remember the name right now, but there were those older aquariums framed in metal.
> 
> I think this could look good in one of those.


Yea, I actually have an antique metal framed tank in the nano tanks section. I'd love to have a mine about an inch or two in diameter that looks like an old rusted one with a rusted chain attaching it to the bottom.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a link to an Estonian artist that makes things out of these old mines. I'd love to have one of the fireplaces.

www.marinemine.com/#minefurniture


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a photo of the real deal:


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a link to a neat image:

http://visualparadox.com/images/no-linking-allowed-main/dangerouswaters.jpg


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Meta Frame Aquarium is what I was thinking:


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

I actually thought about making something like what you are referring to. My thought was to cut the little cocktail toothpics that look like swords, down to about 1/2 - 1/4 inch, and super glue them to a ping pong ball. You would have to coat the ping pong ball in some sort of completely waterproof epoxy or silicone, since they are made out of nitrocellulose (a type of HIGHLY flammable paper) Then chain it down with some kind of stainless steel necklace chain?

I have a military and explosive background, so the thought of explosive looking items in my tank sits near and dear to my heart. Once I find a good torpedo model, it's totally going in one of my tanks!


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

You could paint a black framed tank w/ metal paint.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

moonshinetheslacker said:


> I actually thought about making something like what you are referring to. My thought was to cut the little cocktail toothpics that look like swords, down to about 1/2 - 1/4 inch, and super glue them to a ping pong ball. You would have to coat the ping pong ball in some sort of completely waterproof epoxy or silicone, since they are made out of nitrocellulose (a type of HIGHLY flammable paper) Then chain it down with some kind of stainless steel necklace chain?
> 
> I have a military and explosive background, so the thought of explosive looking items in my tank sits near and dear to my heart. Once I find a good torpedo model, it's totally going in one of my tanks!


Let me know if you make any of these and want to sell or trade for them.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

How about making them out of small styrofoam balls from craft stores, and coating them with Drylok in rust colors? I'm doing some DIY rock backgrounds right now, I and I bet it would look good! You could even use real chain for the detail, and coat it with the Drylok to protect the tank's inhabitants...the styro would float, and sway in the current! Anchor it to a weighted block...lol (Drylok coated dowel rods for the prongy things)


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> How about making them out of small styrofoam balls from craft stores, and coating them with Drylok in rust colors? I'm doing some DIY rock backgrounds right now, I and I bet it would look good! You could even use real chain for the detail, and coat it with the Drylok to protect the tank's inhabitants...the styro would float, and sway in the current! Anchor it to a weighted block...lol (Drylok coated dowel rods for the prongy things)


That sounds like a great idea


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm on it! I can't play with this Drylok stuff enough! lol (I hope it doesn't end up looking like the Hindenburg - although I'd like one of those in my 55 - lol)


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I'm on it! I can't play with this Drylok stuff enough! lol (I hope it doesn't end up looking like the Hindenburg - although I'd like one of those in my 55 - lol)


It's funny you'd say that, I have a Hindenburg hanging in my room.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

oh, that is so awesome! Where ever did you get that?
I don't know why, but I've always been fascinated with the Titanic and the Hindenburg - long before anyone thought about making movies of them...one of my favorite books is the official transcripts of the 1912 senate investigation of the sinking of the Titanic.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Is your whole house as cool as that room? lol


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Is your whole house as cool as that room? lol


Lol, no just my den, man cave, computer room, or I just call it my room. Here's another shot:


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> How about making them out of small styrofoam balls from craft stores, and coating them with Drylok in rust colors? I'm doing some DIY rock backgrounds right now, I and I bet it would look good! You could even use real chain for the detail, and coat it with the Drylok to protect the tank's inhabitants...the styro would float, and sway in the current! Anchor it to a weighted block...lol (Drylok coated dowel rods for the prongy things)


As soon as I saw the OP I thought of doing it this way ^



davrx said:


> Lol, no just my den, man cave, computer room, or I just call it my room. Here's another shot:


that's pretty f-in awesome! MUMMY!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> How about making them out of small styrofoam balls from craft stores, and coating them with Drylok in rust colors? I'm doing some DIY rock backgrounds right now, I and I bet it would look good! You could even use real chain for the detail, and coat it with the Drylok to protect the tank's inhabitants...the styro would float, and sway in the current! Anchor it to a weighted block...lol (Drylok coated dowel rods for the prongy things)


How's it coming?


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Drylok claims to be porous when cured, so that might not be the best. What about a thin two part epoxy? I'd make some of these things, but model painting isn't exactly my specialty. If I were to do it I'd go toothpicks in a foam ball, layer of epoxy, paint, then another layer of epoxy.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a question for you ~ are the triggers (I don't know what they're called) placed randomly around the mine, or are they in a pattern? The pics I see look like it could go either way...
I should have pics in two days! lol


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

From the Drylok site; (they have 3 types, I'm using this type for my 3D backgrounds).
You could always coat it with a thin layer of silicone if you wanted to.

Latex Base DRYLOK® Masonry Waterproofer is a low odor, water clean-up formula for waterproofing all interior, exterior, above or below grade masonry walls, cinder and concrete blocks, stucco, brick, retaining walls, basements, concrete swimming pools and foundation. No pre-mixing or pre-wetting necessary.

Ready mixed - Low-odor Formula 
Withstands 10 pounds of hydrostatic pressure, greater than a wall of water 22 feet high 
Breathable film - does not trap moisture in masonry 
10-year Warranty 
Clean up with soap and water 
Applies easily with brush and/or roller 
Complies with all current VOC regulations 
Tintable - available in 4 ready-mixed colors


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I have a question for you ~ are the triggers (I don't know what they're called) placed randomly around the mine, or are they in a pattern? The pics I see look like it could go either way...
> I should have pics in two days! lol


Good question, I don't know. I would think they were in some pattern as they would have most likely been mass produced.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> From the Drylok site; (they have 3 types, I'm using this type for my 3D backgrounds).
> You could always coat it with a thin layer of silicone if you wanted to.
> 
> Latex Base DRYLOK® Masonry Waterproofer is a low odor, water clean-up formula for waterproofing all interior, exterior, above or below grade masonry walls, cinder and concrete blocks, stucco, brick, retaining walls, basements, concrete swimming pools and foundation. No pre-mixing or pre-wetting necessary.
> ...


In my mind anything that is breathable and doesn't act as a moisture barrier allows water vapor through. While it won't water log this over night, it will allow some moisture in.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

driftwoodhunter how's it going?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - still working on them! My work schedule is putting fun things on a back burner.
I bought the thinest dowel rod I could, but I still think it's probably too fat. I'm doing a second one with tooth pics. Also, I was hoping to find plastic chain (since it's Halloween and all the black costume jewelry is here) but I haven't seen any. I bought some of the small grid plastic canvas - I wanted it for another project anyhow, then I forgot to use it in that project! lol - and I think if it's cut so just one thin strip is used, it might pass for chain. 
Soon, Grasshopper, soon!


----------



## mofiki (May 18, 2010)

I have a BDU 33 practice bomb at my house i was going to make a lamp out of, but it may be geting a coat of sealent, and made into a center peice for my tank after we PCS in a year


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

mofiki said:


> I have a BDU 33 practice bomb at my house i was going to make a lamp out of, but it may be geting a coat of sealent, and made into a center peice for my tank after we PCS in a year



That sounds neat, can you post any photos of it?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Is that telephone functional? 

Talking about fantasy scapes. I was just thinking about a random scape today. You know those big castles that they sell for aquariums? I want to plant a garden/courtyard for this castle...maybe a forest surrounding it. Kids would really dig it.

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Castle-...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1319516910&sr=1-10


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Is that telephone functional?
> 
> Talking about fantasy scapes. I was just thinking about a random scape today. You know those big castles that they sell for aquariums? I want to plant a garden/courtyard for this castle...maybe a forest surrounding it. Kids would really dig it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Castle-...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1319516910&sr=1-10


Yes it was functional but I sold it because the party on the other end always had a hard time hearing me and I'd end up having to yell all the time so I sold it. I now have a reproduction "gallows" phone which is pretty neat.
I like your idea with the castle etc. Sounds like something you could enter into the worldwide ADA competition.


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

I think this would be much more appropriate in a marine tank.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Finally Found It!*

I decided to do a random internet search for one of these and found them! I ordered three. These are the only ones out there that I know of. Here's the link:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9838269...loating-aquarium?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_includes[]=tags&ga_search_query=fish+tank+decoration&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Those are great. I was also thinking you could just make them out of wooden balls and either stain them with coffee or just wait for them to darken naturally in the tank.


----------

